# Af&am vs f&am



## nixxon2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

What's the difference between the two? Why is it different in some states?? 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

I have seen this answered a few times now on the forum and to give a simple answer - There is no real difference as both reflect the same thing. The reason why some states are different comes down to the GL of the state and an accident in history as to the office title for the state.

Here is a little something that sums it up perfectly -- 

"It absolutely does NOT matter whether you join a F&AM or AF&AM lodge.
In the U.S.A. every regular lodge is under the jurisdiction of its state
Grand Lodge.  There is no higher body than a state Grand Lodge -- no
Super Grand Lodge of the USA or anything like that.

Each Grand Lodge will be styled "F&AM" or "AF&AM" and all the lodges
under it will have the same initials as their Grand Lodge.  But there
are no more differences between AF&AM bodies and F&AM ones than there
might be between two different states that were both F&AM.  It's just an
accident of history whether a Grand Lodge has AF&AM or F&AM after its
name.

All Masons trace their "legendary" history back to the building of
Solomon's temple, with some old legends that even describe Biblical
story-characters such as Noah as Masons.  But all Masons trace their
"operative" history only back to the mediaeval cathedral builders.  And
we only trace our "official" history to the formation of the first Grand
Lodge in the world in London, in the year 1717."

Source : http://web.mit.edu/dryfoo/www/Masonry/Questions/afam-vs-fam.html


----------



## nixxon2000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you. That was my thought but did not know for sure. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy to help


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 24, 2013)

nixxon2000 said:


> What's the difference between the two? Why is it different in some states??



This subject has actually been covered several times on this site in the past, and I will provide a link to one of the better discussions below. I located this thread via the "Search" field on our main website.

Link to thread:
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showth...mp-a-m?highlight=Ancient+Free+Accepted+Masons

Link to additional Website:
http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/af-and-am-vs-f-and-am-states.html


----------



## Browncoat (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting. F&AM is on the door of our Lodge. I've heard more than a few Brothers say that they don't recognize AF&AM.

The "official" ruling and explanation on this is pretty clear, but like with a lot of things, there are misconceptions.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you!! I just found the search feature on the app. I've never used the website. I should visit it sometime.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 24, 2013)

Browncoat said:


> Interesting. F&AM is on the door of our Lodge. I've heard more than a few Brothers say that they don't recognize AF&AM.
> 
> The "official" ruling and explanation on this is pretty clear, but like with a lot of things, there are misconceptions.


Bogus african american lodges use af&am whereas regular PHA uses F&AM.

Also, if you are in a F&AM state and another masonic body in your state claims to be AF&AM masons they are irregular.

NJ for example is F&AM. There are clandestine lodges operating under the guise of AF&AM but cannot prove regularity.


----------

